# fosdem 07?

## numerodix

Iemand bedenkt aan gaan naar Fosdem deze jaar?

Mijne eerste frasen in Nederlands.   :Confused:  (literally)

----------

## Zubzub

 *numerodix wrote:*   

> Iemand bedenkt aan gaan naar Fosdem deze jaar?
> 
> Mijne eerste frasen in Nederlands.   (literally)

 

Iemand aan het denken om naar Fosdem te gaan dit jaar?

Mijn eerste zinnen in het Nederlands   :Confused: 

zou beter zijn  :Wink: 

Ik ga waarschijnlijk dit jaar met een groep andere mensen van Hogeschool Gent eens gaan zien op zaterdag.   :Smile: 

----------

## garo

Ik ga. Als er iemand mee wilt, ik vertrek vanuit Antwerpen met de trein

----------

## krolden

ditto

----------

## Dieter@be

ik ga ook, samen met de mensen van zeus (ugent)

vertrekken wellicht vanuit station st-pieters   :Very Happy: 

----------

